# Help wanted



## Guest (Jan 12, 2004)

We are looking for landscape designers in the Barrington Area
M. Goodman Landscapes
www.goodscapes.com


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Holy crap, look that the tree their moving on their homepage!


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Did that tree survive the move? Seems like more than half it's roots would be left in the ground.

Oh yeah, barrington isn't too far from me I can keep my ear open for ya.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Just so people know. I'm OK with people posting Help Wanted type posts if they have jobs available. 
I want everyone to have a job who wants a job!


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2004)

Are you looking for any actual landscapers? i currently live in the UK but i really want to have a fresh start and i feel the best place would be the USA or if anyone actually knows where i could get some more info that would be cool


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

unregistered... you may want to go onto their website and try and contact them. I'm not sure if this guy ever came back.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2004)

*California?*

hello everyone!
I live in California and like most of us here in California, I am looking for employment. I have a cert. in Landscape Design and a serious green thumb. I specialize in color.
See my problem is that I have the education but not the work experience. That always gets me, do you have experience, I always answer "you mean besides what I do on my own....." You cant keep me out of the dirt!
anyways, any ideas, etc.?
Thank you! I appreciate it!
donna in California


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Yea nat ....that tree moving bit is a trip.

Bob


----------

